# Odd Behavior?



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a mated roller hen who keeps mounting another bird (who I believe is a cock) while her real mate is on their eggs.. What's up with that?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

citycowgirl said:


> I have a mated roller hen who keeps mounting another bird (who I believe is a cock) while her real mate is on their eggs.. What's up with that?


nothing if you can get away with it.Although i always seem to get caught.!!


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

citycowgirl said:


> I have a mated roller hen who keeps mounting another bird (who I believe is a cock) while her real mate is on their eggs.. What's up with that?





jeff houghton said:


> nothing if you can get away with it.Although i always seem to get caught.!!


OMG you are SOOO bad lol
I'm new to pigeons but I know pretty much all other animals species will do that to show dominance/seniority. I would assume birds do the same.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

...other animals species will do that to show dominance/seniority...

LOL, Oh so that's why older men go for younger women, it's genetic.  That must make your hen a cougar. LOL


----------

